# Looking for good wet food



## UkLee (Jul 24, 2012)

Hello all I have a question about food when we got Grimmley he was on Dry Arden Grange weaning food then we switched him upto the puppy large breed food, he was great on that for about 2 months then he suddenly got bored of it and refused to eat it so we switched him to natures harvest food which is wet and a sort of pate texture.

Now at 5 months he is bored of that too we went out and got him some pedigree pouches but on the feeding guide on the back it says he needs 11 a day.

So my question is Grimmley seems to want wet food now and i am looking for a good brand that will help him grow as good as the Arden grange did but taht i do not need to feed him 11 pouches a day.


----------



## ian 123 (Apr 10, 2012)

maybe try mix some tuna in with his dry food? it will keep him interested and also dry food is alot better for him in the long run


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

You can also soak dry food


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Evangers has some good canned food. But some types have no added anything, not even vitamins and minerals. So I would not feed it 100%. We have used it to mix with dry food. 

I usually just boil some real meats (chicken thighs, ground lamb), cook an egg, add tuna or sardines. It doesn't take much of the real stuff to get our dog to eat her dog food. You may also want to look into The Honest Kitchen brand. It's dehydrated raw, but when you add water to it, it turns into a moist food.


----------



## jewels04 (Jul 20, 2012)

I agree try soaking the dry food our picky boy will only eat his dry if it has been moistened. We also feed him a few spoonfuls of Kirkland canned food with the dry and for the past 2 days his bowl has been empty every meal...knock on wood.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

I find that Wellness makes a real nice wet food for topping off dry.
I get the 95% chicken, beef, turkey, or lamb, and use a tablespoon over 2.5 cups of dry food. I add about 2 tablespoons of warm water, and she licks the bowl.

She will NOT eat dry food, unless I'm sitting in my car, and she managed to open the bag (go figure)


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

ian 123 said:


> maybe try mix some tuna in with his dry food? it will keep him interested and also dry food is alot better for him in the long run


Tuna is not good (lots of salt and not a particular health fish b/c of the mercury content) and dry food is actually NOT better in the long run. That's a myth perpetuated by dog food companies. 

Kibble is much harder to digest than home cooked, canned or raw. It's also hard on the kidneys because all of the moisture has been cooked out of it. It's really the furthest thing from a natural diet for an animal but since it's super convenient for humans and a great money-maker for dog food companies, it's very popular! 

To the OP: If your dog likes gravy style food then look for Merrick. Otherwise Wellness is decent and Nature's Variety is also good food. My dogs have always loved canned tripe, made by a company called Tripett. You can also use canned salmon or mackerel, raw or cooked eggs, nonfat yogurt and nonfat cottage cheese.


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

Use the low sodium canned pink salmon. More economical and less salt. Veggies are good too. I cook extra at dinner or will cook a sweet potato for my guy.


----------

